# What did my 88 Fat Chance sell for new?



## mojo (Mar 23, 2004)

Fat Chance price structure through the years?!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

mojo said:


> Fat Chance price structure through the years?!


I'm sure someone knows exactly, but the typical handmade steel frame and fork sets (Salsa, Ibis, Fat, Ritchey...) were usually between $800-$1200.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

*I paid.....*



mojo said:


> Fat Chance price structure through the years?!


$675 for my 87 Wicked w/flourescent green fork. I drove four hours to a shop in Sommerville whos name I forget. I'll never forget that day. Walked in the front door to see 12-15 Fat's hanging from the ceiling. 5 or 6 Merlin's as well. Seemed like a lot of money at the time. Rode it for twelve years. Wish I still had it.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat City pricing...*



mojo said:


> Fat Chance price structure through the years?!


Your question is very interesting. The only thing that I could recall was buying an 89 Wicked in 90 (close out?) for $1200, list was $1400. Seemed like a fair bit of money at the time, but I was happy and have kept the bike.
I dug out some literature (catalogs, price lists, magazine reviews) and came up with what I could. I hope that it is of interest.

1984 Magazine article Team Comp $1695 bike
Kicker $795 bike

1985 Mt. Bike Specialists Kicker $795 bike
Kicker Comp $895 bike

1986 magazine article Fat Chance $950 bike

1987 retail price list Fat Chance  $659 frame set/ 999 bike
Wicked $729 frame set/$1250 bike
Team Comp $1429 frame set/$1995 bike

1987 magazine article Wicked $1250 bike

1989 magazine article Team Comp $1988 bike
Wicked $1598 bike
Monster $995
Fat Chance $1325

1990 Dealer price list Wicked $795 frame/1860 bike
Fat Chance $795 frame/$1860 bike
Team Comp $995 frame/$2060
Slim Chance $1175 frame
Tandem $2310 frame

1991 magazine article Slim Chance $1125 frame set

1992 Mt. Bike Specialists Yo Eddy $1099 frame/$2199 bike 
Wicked $829 frame/$1969 bike
Monster Fat $775 frame /$1599 bike

1993 Retail price list Monster Fat $845 frame set
Wicked Lite $960 frame set
Yo Eddy $1135 frame
Slim Chance $1225 frame set
Ti Fat $2375

1994 Dealer Price List Buck Shaver $725 frame set
Wicked Lite $950 frame/$1040 w/fork
Yo Eddy $1069 frame/$1199 w/fork
Ti Fat $2595 frame/$2795 w/fork
Slim Chance $1075 frame set
Shock-a-Billy $1450 frame

1995 Magazine article Ti Fat $2195 frame/$2425 w/fork
Slim Chance $995 frame set
Yo Eddy $1069 frame

1996 Retail price list Buck Shaver $850 frame set
Yo Eddy $1150 frame
Ti Fat $2295 frame
Shock-a-Billy $1895 frame
Chris Chance $1125 frame set

1999 Bro Eddy & Yo Betty $995 frame
Yo Eddy $1150 frame
Ti Fat $2295 frame
Chris Cross/Chris Chance $1125/$1350 w/Yo road fork
Ti Chris Chance $2495 frame


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*88 Wicked Fat Chance*

Yo-

Back in early 1988, I paid about $1650 (inlcuding NY sales tax) for a 1987 Wicked Fat Chance complete bike in black with yellow decals that had the basic Deore XT component group, Salsa Stem, Fat City True Temper flat handlebar in Matching black, with a Fat City Box Crown Fork and black Cook Bros. Racing Cranks as "upgrades", but I got it on a "former shop employee" discount and also got a receipt for my insurance company that said that the bike was actually worth $2150...I then bought a 1988 "Fat Chance" frameset (not a Wicked frame) with the relaxed geometry for $800 at the same shop inlcuding a Specialized Headset, Fat City BB and again the Box Crown Fat City Fork-Built it up in 1991 and Still have that bike in MINT Condition!

Hope that helps, but things are always exagerated in value and paid less then retail for in NYC 

Michael-NYC


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

The 1994 buck shaver was about the best deal ever... such a great bike.


----------

